# any suggestions on holidays!?



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi there - just wondering if someone can help to above question? 

the reason im asking is that me and DH have only ever been on to 'abroad' holidays and one of those was our honeymoon. anyway, its come about that DH has said that we can go on holiday if we can afford it as thinks we deserve it with all we have been through. (we did have a sun newspaper holiday booked for march, but turns out my evil sister in law and her 'every so perfect shove it in my face' family are going on the same date to the same place - and i nearly cried when i found out) - anyway - we are now going on a wow holiday so............................ anyone got any reccomendations??  

also, we are thinking of treating ourselves and going all inclusive....is this worth it?

also, would like somewhere where didnt have to get up at whatever o'clock in the morning to get a sunbed....yes our last holiday i had to do that! i thot it was a joke that people did that but you wouldnt have one otherwise!.

anyway, sooooo excited, so any tips!?!?!?


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Moon Palace in Mexico has a jacuzzi in every room!


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

I went to Cuba last year which was fabulous... Dominican Republic is usually quite resonably priced... But if you want the ultimate WOW holiday, then I have to suggest The Maldives. I've been twice and would go every year if I could. It really is paradise on earth.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Blue Bay Village hotel Cancun Adult only hotel. Beware you don't book the sister hotel though as that is a family one!

Enjoy where ever you go x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

We stayed at RIU Cancun it was fab!!! 

Dom Rep is good too

Dubai would be fab!!!

We are off to Las Vegas, i love it there, you can sunbathe during the day then loads to do at night 

Lisa xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

blimey thanks for the replies!!!! but dont think we have that much money, i know i said i was going on the WOW holiday, but dont have that much spare casharoney!

all your holidays sound fab and really speical - you lucky things! 

looking at cyprus now. but just dont know how to pick a hotel!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Kitten  went to Dom Rep last year and it was AL it was a really good price!! I was shocked. We also done a holiday where we spent 3 days in LA, then 3days Las Vegas then 3 days San Fran, and that was very reasonable

Lisa xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

If you like Greece/Cyprus try Turkey as IMO it's nicer there than anywhere! We're doing a sc apartment this year but in previous years have doone the boutique hotel & adults only hotel - all were fab. You find a holiday to suit any budget but my fave resort is Kalkan (smallish but enough to do at night if you want some action), if you go you can do lots of tours or just use the local dolmus (bus)


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Cyprus can be a bit pricey so I think you could go to Cuba & Dominican Republic for the same or not much more money.

Morocco seems to be popular at the moment.

I would go All inclusive where possible, especially in a nice hotel.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya,

We have stayed at the Avanti Hotel in Paphos and also at the Avanti Village, we loved them both.  They are slighty out of the main bit of Paphos but a lovely walk in and there is also a good bus service.  We went with First Choice holidays so they will be in their brochures

Shelley x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

We love Cyprus but it is expensive, so maybe just take a bit extra spending money. Have a fab time! x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Another vote for Riu Cancun, absoloute class and very central. H10 hotels are nice we went to H10 Meloneras Gran Canaria which was fantastic and Bahia Princess in Tenerife. Theres also lots of Riu hotels over mainland Spain and Canary Islands etc


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi kitten 

What a wonderful DH to suggest you go away somewhere....you definitely deserve it hun !

I do have some suggestions for more exotic holidays further afield (Thailand & Cook Islands being a couple) but if you're looking for somewhere closer to home, in Europe, then I'd definitely recommend the Puglia region of Italy (the heel of the boot).

It's quite a bit different from northern Italy and has alot of Greek influence. We went there about 5 years ago and there are cheap airlines flying to Bari and Brindisi (where we flew to)....certainly recommend hiring a car from the airport though as wouldn't want to stay in the main cities near the airports.

We stayed at Hotel del Levante in Torre Canne which was 30 mins drive from Brindisi (http://www.dellevante.com/photogallery.php?lang=eng). Hotel was good, clean largish room with balcony overlooking lovely private beach and pool. We went right at end of season (was still around 27C sunshine!) so was much quieter (hotel we were in can be a bit family orientated otherwise ) and admittedly we didn't rate the hotel food (only ate evening restaurant once - may have changed now though !!) but there are really lovely quiet beaches to visit as well as plenty of little towns such as Ostuni, Alberobello and Martina Franca with marble/cobbled streets, narrow little winding streets that only an old Fiat 500 can drive up and plenty of restaurants, bars & cafes (we ate out every night barr one) with wonderful cheap food and wine.....and some of the best gelato !! Puglia is one of the largest producers of wine and olive oil so loads of pretty vineyards and olive groves.

Would love to go back to Puglia again....another manager at work has rennovated one of the "trullis" (wierd shaped houses only found in Puglia) and rents it out (has pool) before he eventually takes early retirement out there as he loves it so much (it was on his recommendation we went in first place!!)

http://www.italyheaven.co.uk/puglia/index.html

Have a fantastic relaxing time wherever you go 

Take care
Natasha xx

PS....just read my reply back and realised I sound like I work for a travel agents (I don't!!)  

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Minxy,  You just brought back some fab memories "Bari"   I lived in a hotel there for 4 months, its where I met my DH, and whilst I wouldn't go there (Bari) on holiday the area around is lovely, Brindisi etc .  We are off to Rome for our 10th Anniversary in April and I'm tempted to book an internal flight and spend the day in Bari  

Shelley x


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Shelley - my DH lived there for 4 months too! He was there in 97...


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

mine was 99 x


----------

